# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  Best Hair Transplant surgeons in the world?

## psychic

Hi all!
I'm pretty overwhelmed with the amount of information available on the subject,
with the amount of reviews, recommendations and before/after photos.

I'm too afraid to end up with a subpar transplant, thus I'd be willing to go almost anywhere in the world to have the procedure.
What would be a reputable source to get a list of the best surgeons in the world?
Or at least the best surgeons in East/West coast of North America and/or Japan?

P.S. I'm 26 years old, with the main problem being the frontal region!

Thank you very much!

----------


## fred970

The best from the pictures I've seen and from personal experience: Bisanga, Mwamba, De Reys, Feriduni, Doganay, Erdogan, Shapiro.

Most of them are from Belgium and Turkey though. Voilà, a few names to get you started  :Smile: .

----------


## psychic

Thanks!
I will look into them.

Is it worth it to pursue the best in the world and move to that country in order to have the operation?

Or are most people content with just having the operation in the country they currently reside in?

Thanks!

----------


## kamakmalik

more and more people are travelling abroad each year for their procedure. For lower costs and in many cases better results, going abroad for hair transplant is a logical move.

----------


## psychic

But isn't a hair transplant operation, an on-going process?
Doesn't it mean I'll have to live in that foreign country for a couple of months?
Or does it mean I'll have to return to that country a few times for a check-up?

----------


## fred970

No, not at all, you don't return for check-ups. If your surgeon mentions that, then he's certainly not reliable.

It lasts 1 or 2 days depending on the extent of the procedure and then you're free to go. You'll just have to be careful not to bang your head  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## J_B_Davis

That is not entirely true and I think its a bit irresponsible to tell someone that if a doctor suggests follow up visits after having surgery it  indicates that the doctor is not reliable.  Its fine to travel abroad to have a hair transplant, but one of the major drawbacks is follow up. What happens if you have complications? Wouldnt it be nice to be able to go back to the doctor who performed the transplant to be treated?  I think that if you can afford it, stay as close to home as possible.

----------


## Thinning@30

As Fred970 said, you don't need to go back for "checkups," but some follow up is required.  If you travel for your HT, you should plan on spending at least several days at the destination so that the doc can assess healing and help with any aftercare.  If you wind up with stitches or sutures in the back of your head, you will need to arrange for a doctor to remove them several weeks after the procedure.

I don't want to discourage you from traveling to get the best surgeon, but do think long and hard about the risks.  If anything goes wrong, you are far from friends and family, in a foreign country with a medical and legal system that may be very different from what you know.  Even the best surgeons have had cases that did not go well.  Often if desired results are not obtained, the patient will work with the doctor afterwards and free follow up procedures may be offered.  Of course, if your doctor is overseas, that could still be very expensive for you.

If the doctor outright screws you, you may be unable to collect damages since you would have to file the suit in the jurisdiction where your doctor practices.

Read some of the horror stories on this forum.  If at all possible, I'd recommend visiting the clinic and having an in-person consultation with the doctor before you commit to anything.

----------


## psychic

I understand the rationale behind the messages here, I'll elaborate:
Doing the procedure closer to home is not a matter of being able to afford it. 
I live in Israel, and I'm afraid I don't trust the hair transplant practiotioners here too much, that's why I want to do it abroad. Not as a way of cutting expenses, but as a way of getting a higher quality hair transplant.
As for making sure the surgeon won't "screw me over"/etc. well I really want to make sure I go to one of the best (expensive as it may be) surgeons I can find, so hopefully there shouldn't be any ethical problems, am I right?

Thanks everyone!

----------


## Haircure

> I understand the rationale behind the messages here, I'll elaborate:
> Doing the procedure closer to home is not a matter of being able to afford it. 
> I live in Israel, and I'm afraid I don't trust the hair transplant practiotioners here too much, that's why I want to do it abroad. Not as a way of cutting expenses, but as a way of getting a higher quality hair transplant.
> As for making sure the surgeon won't "screw me over"/etc. well I really want to make sure I go to one of the best (expensive as it may be) surgeons I can find, so hopefully there shouldn't be any ethical problems, am I right?
> 
> Thanks everyone!


  To answer your question, some of the  best surgeons for FUE are : Dr. Lorenzo, Feriduni, koray Erdogan, Rahal, and hakan dogonay.

Of course there are many more but these are some of the top quality ones i can think of. The cheaper option of these would be Erdogan and Dogonay who are in turkey and charge like 2-3 per graft. 

For FUT, which not many people seem to do nowadays the only name I can think of would be Hasson&Wong, they are top quality surgeons.

IMO for hairline I would go with Erdogan or Rahal.

If you need to see more doctors check out the IAHRS members list.

----------


## psychic

Thanks!
Rahal really seems good for hairlines, but for some reason I can't find him in the IAHRS members list, is that a reason to be concerned?

----------


## Haircure

> Thanks!
> Rahal really seems good for hairlines, but for some reason I can't find him in the IAHRS members list, is that a reason to be concerned?


  None at all. He's a world quality surgeon with great customer care and service. There are surgeons out there that aren't on that list but are equally as good if not better. The ones that I pointed out to you all have great reputations so you can't really go wrong with any of them.

----------


## matt1978

> Hi all!
> I'm pretty overwhelmed with the amount of information available on the subject,
> with the amount of reviews, recommendations and before/after photos.
> 
> I'm too afraid to end up with a subpar transplant, thus I'd be willing to go almost anywhere in the world to have the procedure.
> What would be a reputable source to get a list of the best surgeons in the world?
> Or at least the best surgeons in East/West coast of North America and/or Japan?
> 
> P.S. I'm 26 years old, with the main problem being the frontal region!
> ...


 Raymond Konior, MD in Chicago.

----------

